# Dishwashing Robot for Restaurants?



## mattmireles (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello Chefs,

I am the co-founder of a small startup company in Silicon Valley. We are considering a project to build a *dishwashing robot for restaurants*. Here's the basic idea of how it would work:

1) Put in a bus tray full of dirty dishes, uneaten food, cups, napkins, knives, etc. into the machine.

2) Our robotic system automatically identifies and separates the trash from the stuff that needs to be cleaned.

3) Our machine washes and stacks everything that needs to be washed and throws away the trash.

If we built a machine that quickly & reliably did the above described tasks for a reasonable price, *is this something that you'd want for your restaurant?*

Now, I'm sure you have _lots_ of questions about how this machine would work, including the size, where it would go, how fast it would work, price, what would happen to your Hobart machine, etc. And the truth is that we're still figuring all that stuff out.

If you're intrigued by this idea, I'd love to talk with you!

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

The issue is I can't have a robot mop. I can't have a robot clean dry storage, and I can't have a robot start at age 16 and become a strong cook at age 18


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont see how it would reduce the need for manpower. Like a conventional dishwasher you still need some one to man it.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I just see one more thing to break. Remember, it's going to be running year in and year out. Dish machines break all the time & the only have a few moving parts.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

This is true.  My dishwasher crew is all of us.  Constant switching from grill, fryer, etc. back to washing, etc.  The fellow is right, you won't be able to cross-train the robot.

Just come up with a really good, foolproof robot for making artisan pizza with few breakable parts (+ easy changeout).  Probably would work for you even if it had to use frozen crust, come to think of it.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

P.S.

The Japanese have some really neat sushi robots.  Come up with one that works even better and you can retire at an early age.


----------



## Massimo De Marco (Oct 24, 2017)

mattmireles said:


> Hello Chefs,
> 
> I am the co-founder of a small startup company in Silicon Valley. We are considering a project to build a *dishwashing robot for restaurants*. Here's the basic idea of how it would work:
> 
> ...


I hope you are still working on your idea. If you are you should email me. [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

I think biggest challenge in a kitchen is *to sort* the different dirty dishes, bowls, tableware, cups and glassware, pans, utensils, as well as the wastes in plastics, paper, compostable, glass, residues and why not specific trach till mussel shells for the different recycle circuits
Good luck with your project


----------



## Marci (Aug 18, 2018)

I’d buy 2! A back up for when the other has service. Preventative maintenance is needed on all equipment. I need a robot to bus and clean tables as well. I’d like my bus and dish department to be totally automated.


----------

